# Netflix gets Mad... as in Mad Men...



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Up to 7 seasons of Mad Men coming to Netflix...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2011/04/05/netflix-and-lionsgate-unite-for-exclusive-syndication-arrangement-to-stream-up-to-seven-seasons-of-acclaimed-series-mad-men-to-netflix-members-804505/20110405netflix01/


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Up to 7 seasons of Mad Men coming to Netflix...
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2011/04/05/netflix-and-lionsgate-unite-for-exclusive-syndication-arrangement-to-stream-up-to-seven-seasons-of-acclaimed-series-mad-men-to-netflix-members-804505/20110405netflix01/


I have tried to get into the series Mad Men over the first 2 seasons but couldn't, this deal with NetFlix gives me a new opportunity at trying again, which I will do.


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a big "get" for netflix. I'd like to see some of the other AMC properties come as well, especially Walking Dead and Breaking Bad, to streaming. I'm getting caught up on Season 4 of MadMen via BluRays through Netflix right now. I probably won't go back and catch the old episodes but I'm glad some people will now be able to - it's an amazing show.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

TheRedOx said:


> That's a big "get" for netflix. I'd like to see some of the other AMC properties come as well, especially Walking Dead and Breaking Bad, to streaming. I'm getting caught up on Season 4 of MadMen via BluRays through Netflix right now. I probably won't go back and catch the old episodes but I'm glad some people will now be able to - it's an amazing show.


I love the Walking Dead and Breaking Bad plus there new show The Killing is epic TV so far


----------

